# LADIES Health issue



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay, I was wondering if any of you ladies had a similar problem as me, so here goes. If you're a guy who doesn't appreciate female health issues run now!

Last month when I got my period, I had horrible horrible pain in my lower pelvic region on the left side. the placement ruled out any organ that could possibly explode and send me to the ER, but the pain got so bad before my period started that I could barely stand up. It felt like a constant ache, and when I tried to straighten my body to stand it was as if I was trying to stretch a cramp out of one of my organs! 

The first time I went to the hospital they said constipation, but that was silly. I was THE MOST regular person on earth. I was going like twice a day at that point...but I took laxatives anyway just in case. No help.

Next I went to my family doctor who pressed on the spot and said that was too low to be a bowel. He figured it was aprx where an ovary would lie. His diagnosis was that it was probably an ovarian cyst, which are quite common...however, I went to get an ultrasound to see how bad it could be...and nothing! They found NOTHING!

So now my period is coming again, and after X-ray, ultra sound, bloodwork, urine samples, and pokin' and prodin' they don't know whats causing it...and I feel it coming back.

Has ANYONE felt something similar? I know I'm grasping for straws, but it seems like most of you ladies are full of stories and advice.

Help?


----------



## wi-steve (Apr 6, 2006)

Umm, not any kind of expert here but it sounds vaguely like when someone i knew had stones in her ureter. Although that was accompanied by the need to use the bathroom a lot. well, somewhat different but who knows.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I'm not a medical person or work in the field; but I can share my experience with you.

Around 21 years of age (41 now) I started getting lower quandrant pain..severe. Diagnosed as constipation, ovarian cyst, gas, crohns disease, endemetriosis, appendicitis, mental illness, hemerroids, pelvic inflammatory disease.

Okay....so you can see I went through a lot. I was hospitalized more than once....I had vaginal ultrasounds, regular ultrasounds, endoscopy...again lots of tests.

So I am having WLS; and I'm in for an ultrasound to map where all my organs are for the surgeon. They find some VERY LARGE Cysts in my ovaries that are highly unusual. I go see a specialist; he tells me I have polycystic ovary disease. He told me basically that what happens is that all women get cysts every month in their ovaries. When you have this particular disease though, the cyst doesn't quit growing once you have ovulated...so it gets real big, real fast and then bursts...hence the pain.

He also told me that it wasn't really anything to be overlly concerned about unless I intended to have children. If I did, then he told me that I would probably need some "fertility help" ...MY AGE WAS A FACTOR AS WELL.

So I don't know if this is the same; but I can tell you it took them damn near 15 years to figure it out. I don't have the problem very often anymore....I had one really bad one at work about 2 years ago...they took me out in an ambulance. But that was the last time.

My suggestion is get with the best possible GYNO that specializes in this particular disease.

I know lots of the other ladies on the board have the same disease, I'm not sure of all their symptoms; but they do have ongoing problems.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SerraP (Apr 6, 2006)

I've got a few friends who have ovarian cysts, and experienced the same thing - pain in the area of an ovary, with no compounding evidence at an ultrasound. With at least one of them, they finally figured out after 2 or 3 cycles that they were performing the u/s AFTER the cyst had ruptured, hence there appearing to be nothing.

Much luck being sent your way. It's not fun to be in pain, whatever the reason.

~SerraP~


----------



## Mia Davina (Apr 7, 2006)

It sounds like what my problem was... I was diagnosed with Polycystic Ovarian Syndrom. When they did the ultra sounds, they said I had no cysts, but that didn't mean I didn't have PCOS. It's actually very common to have PCOS and not have cysts. The only treatment for it (if you don't have the cysts) is to take birth control. Birth control regulates the hormones that are way off kilter when you have PCOS, thusly reducing the pain, etc. The only thing I notice that might rule out PCOS, is if your periods are pretty regular. Usually with PCOS, you either have them too often, or you have them regularly then skip a couple months, etc.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 7, 2006)

SerraP said:


> I've got a few friends who have ovarian cysts, and experienced the same thing - pain in the area of an ovary, with no compounding evidence at an ultrasound. With at least one of them, they finally figured out after 2 or 3 cycles that they were performing the u/s AFTER the cyst had ruptured, hence there appearing to be nothing.
> ~SerraP~



Yeah that's what I was thinking. Each cycle we make a follicular cyst which encompasses the egg. The egg bursts out of it and the fluid in the follicle leaks into the adjacent area, and it's VERY irritating to the body. I'm not sure how much they could see if the cyst had ruptured already. For most women they notice this pain about midway between cycles, or when they ovulate. The timing of it, though, makes me wonder if it could possibly be endometriosis. That's when you get endometrial tissue, which should be inside the uterus, outside the uterus. Common places for it to end up are on ovaries or fallopian tubes, and that pain WOULD coincide with your period. It will also look normal via ultrasound, near as I can remember.

Maybe if you Google endometriosis you can see if any of the symptoms ring true for you. But if the pain continues, you should definitely follow up with your doctor or midwife to get to the bottom of it. Not only should they try to pinpoint the cause, but also your pain should be treated.

Good luck!


----------



## missaf (Apr 7, 2006)

I agree with all the ladies, that sounds like what I go through every month like clockwork.


----------



## samwich (Apr 7, 2006)

I was diagnosed with PCOS at 16. I'm 18 now and I still don't really understand it. I've never had any type of pain in my ovaries or anything like that, but doctors say it's what causes me to be overweight and that I need to lose it. How can I lose weight if I have a disorder that's causing it? Is that even true? Maybe some of you ladies can put it into simple terms for me... 



> The only thing I notice that might rule out PCOS, is if your periods are pretty regular. Usually with PCOS, you either have them too often, or you have them regularly then skip a couple months, etc.



I have never had a regular period. When I'm not on birth control I don't get a period at all. It's nice, but I know that it's not normal. I hate doctors.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 7, 2006)

You guys are amazing

*sniffle* 
So helpful and sweet! :smitten: 

I will have to make an appointment and read more about these issues. I didn't realize it was so common. Thanks for being open with me gals!


----------



## missaf (Apr 7, 2006)

Samwich, your doctor is full of it if that's all he's saying to you. You need to see either a specialist in PCOS or someone that can help you ID all your issues with PCOS. Are you insulin resistant? Would a diabetic diet help you? These are questsions a health professional should be working with you on.


----------



## Anguisette (Apr 9, 2006)

PCOS is very common in heavy women and particularly diabetics. (Note: if you are a diabetic and you can take glucophage it helps.)

One helpful tip from somebody who has been through it: nettle. You can get it in most health food stores, it is not one of those herbs that causes side effects or interacts with other meds, and it does help. Also taking Tylenol rapid release gels with a magnesium pill kicks the cramps pretty well. 

Another small note: it is nearly impossible to find an OBGYN or a tech who can find a SSBBW's ovaries. They assume everything is in the same place as a skinny woman's. I was told mine were "missing." I offered the possiblity that they had run off to Cabo San Lucas with a couple of sailors.

*jackasses*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 9, 2006)

Anguisette said:


> Another small note: it is nearly impossible to find an OBGYN or a tech who can find a SSBBW's ovaries. They assume everything is in the same place as a skinny woman's. I was told mine were "missing." I offered the possiblity that they had run off to Cabo San Lucas with a couple of sailors.
> 
> *jackasses*



Ask for an internal ultrasound..they put a condom on a wand and insert it into the vagina and they are able to find the uterus and ovaries. OR, if that's not your cup of tea..have them left up your belly apron..if you have one..I do..and then they can find it easier.

I had severe complications with my periods last year. I had an ultrasound and the technician and doctor said there wasn't anything there except a black spot on the film. I got a second opinion because I continued to bleed profously and lost a significant amount of it to boot. The doctor said I had uterene polyps. Nothing too serious, but I would have to have a dnc to remove them. Basically, they are caused by a buildup of lining of the uterus. If you experience excessive "clotting" then I would ask my doctor about having a hysterodomy (sp) They insert a camera into your uterus to see what's going on in their. It can be done in office or in the or. It's probably the best way for them to find anything.

Good luck. I'm on my 4th prescription of bc pills in a year. If I wasn't on them..I wouldn't stop bleeding..I wish you all the luck..I know what a pain periods can be.


----------



## herin (Apr 9, 2006)

Definitely try to find a size friendly doc. I had one who when I went in complaining of the symptoms you are describing, basicly told me I had ovarian cancer (caused by my weight!) After completely freaking out, I sought a second opinion. I was diagnosed with PCOS. I think the first doc was trying to scare me into losing weight. Sheesh! :doh:


----------



## Isa (Apr 10, 2006)

Anguisette said:


> Another small note: it is nearly impossible to find an OBGYN or a tech who can find a SSBBW's ovaries. They assume everything is in the same place as a skinny woman's. I was told mine were "missing." I offered the possiblity that they had run off to Cabo San Lucas with a couple of sailors.
> 
> *jackasses*



Guess I've been lucky because u/s techs never had a problem locating my ovaries until the fibroids grew to just at 10cm. At point they couldn't really locate anything specific and it was time for surgery. I will add that this was always during transvaginal ultrasounds performed at a hospital.


----------



## Isa (Apr 10, 2006)

I say this to anyone experiencing health problems, insurance permitting, change doctors until you find one that suits you. There is nothing like having a great, understanding doctor handling your medical care. It's important for good health and peace of mind.


----------



## Anguisette (Apr 10, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ask for an internal ultrasound..they put a condom on a wand and insert it into the vagina...



They had just done one when they announced that the girls were AWOL.

I actually found a decent OBGYN by way of my DH after that, and now I have very few problems. I did the hot water cauterization/dnc procedure that uses a balloon and I still take Nettle. Considering I have pulmonary fibrosis and can still take the herb, it's pretty cool as supplements go.

I don't have problems any longer. It's not fun when you do, though.


----------



## StoneFemme (Apr 11, 2006)

herin said:


> I think the first doc was trying to scare me into losing weight. Sheesh! :doh:




Please tell me you reported him to the AMA, that was highly unethical. 

I was diagnosed with PCOS 10 years ago when I was 16. My first set of cysts were bilateral and each was the size of a canteloupe. The symptoms the OP described sound like what I feel for a day or 2 every month but to a more extreme degree. It got much better when they put me on a good BC pill to regulate my hormones. 


to the OP: please go to a size-friendly gyno and make sure they test your thyroid at the same time - hypothyroidism is highly correlated with PCOS as well.


----------

